# The Quest to sub-15 OH with YruRU



## Cuberstache (May 2, 2020)

I didn't think I'd be making a quest thread, but here we are! I think the YruRU method has a lot of potential for one-handed solving and I want to push it as far as I can. Sub-15 would be unquestionably faster than my current OH CFOP average, so that's my goal. I'll update the thread every week with goals/progress, just like @PetrusQuber with his original quest. I hope this method gets more popular as it continues to be developed and improved! Thanks so much to @Devagio for creating this method!



Spoiler: Weeks






Spoiler: Week 1 (May 3-9, 2020)



Current average: ~27
Weaknesses: Overinspecting, EO recognition, messing up tracing sometimes
2GLLS known: 44/84 (way more than I thought before I counted lol)
What I'm working on this week:

Inspection: I overinspect on like 90% of my solves, so I'll be working on tracing CP faster
EO: There was a new method of doing EO proposed today, so I'll be learning that and implementing it into my solves, which should shave off several seconds of fumbling around with EO
Messing up tracing: I think the main problem here is being unfamiliar with the numbering system. I need to look at the Y/R/B corner and instantly know it's #2. This is a problem both for inspection speed and inspection accuracy. I think the only way to improve this is grinding solves.
Finishing L 2GLLS (would put me at 48 cases known)






Spoiler: Week 2 (May 10-16, 2020)



Current average: ~22 (-5 seconds :O)

My main weakness is still overinspecting. I switched to the 2GR system of tracing for a while, but there were recently some optimizations to the YruRU tracing introduced, so I'll be looking into that.
I learned all Ls as planned, and I also went ahead and learned the Hs. So 56/84 2GLLs.
This week I'll be working on learning how to optimize YruRU inspection and learning some of the particularly bad EO cases.
Also, my goal is to learn all Pi 2GLLs this week, and I might start on Sune after I'm done with that.
I've been asked to record an ao5. I think I'll wait to do this until I can inspect within 15 seconds for all 5 solves. So it could be this week or it could be a couple more. Sorry, I'm in a way still learning the method.






Spoiler: Week 3 (May 17-23, 2020)



Current average ~22

I didn't improve much this week since my time was mainly spent learning advanced tracing and pEO. I can do the advanced tracing pretty consistently, but not quite sub-15 yet.
pEO is good, but it's still a little difficult to recognize in solves. That should get better with practice.
I learned all Pi 2GLLs, but I need to train them more because I don't know them that well. (66/84)
By next week, my goal is to learn all Sune 2GLLs and inspect sub-15 almost every time.
I competed in OH at [email protected] and got a 21.26 average, although that included a counting 18 with CFOP since I was running out of inspection time. Also, I messed up CP on one solve and +2ed for inspection on another.
So yeah, not much happened this week, but I'm learning things that will lead to an improvement in the future rather than right now.






Spoiler: Week 4 (May 24-30, 2020)



Current average: ~22

Inspection is way better this week. Sub-15 almost all the time. I'll start recording some solves and post an ao5/ao12 later this week
I didn't learn all the Sune cases as I planned. I'm at 7/12 Sune cases, or 70/84 overall
I will learn the rest of Sune this week and I'll start on Antisune






Spoiler: Week 5 (May 31-June 6, 2020)



Current Average: ~21

Kinda slacked on learning the 2GLLs I meant to learn. I learned a few antisunes so I'm at 8/12 antisunes and 80/84 overall.
I'll finish today! Full 2GLL next week!
I had some good sessions early in the week but didn't practice a whole lot the rest of the time
Got some PB averages, 18.73 ao5, 20.08 ao12, and 21.09 ao50
I guess I can set average goals now: sub-20 ao12 and sub-21 ao50 for this week.






Spoiler: Week 6 (June 7-13, 2020)



Current Average: ~21

I finished full 2GLL! All 84 algs! So no more updates on how many 2GLLs I know, haha. I still need to train the sune and antisune ones more though.
I didn't do any serious sessions last week; I kinda got distracted with other events because I got new puzzles. So unfortunately I didn't meet the goals I set last week, but I'll keep them for this week: sub-20 ao12 and sub-21 ao50.
I'll try to do more intuitive pEO extensions and see how that goes. That's a new thing that could be very good.






Spoiler: Week 7 (June 14-20, 2020)



Current average: ~21

Most of my practice was either untimed or not put into csTimer so no new average PBs. I'm averaging like 21-22 still.
2GLL recog could be better, practice will improve that slowly
I switched to the MS 3x3 and switched yellow to black because why not...?
I'll work on intuitive pEO extension, mostly paying attention to the orientation of the edge that ends up in DB when centers are correct
I still do some EO cases badly, I'll learn them from the github page
Hopefully I can practice a lot and get some noticeable improvement this week!






Spoiler: Week 8 (June 21-27, 2020)



Current average: ~20

I got a PB for every amount of solves I track PBs in, including an 11.73 single!
I'll now make a goal for a sub-20 ao100 that hopfeully I can achieve in only a couple weeks
I'll do some Chris Olson-style example solves today and post them later, check those out!






Spoiler: Week 9 (June 28-July 4, 2020)



Current average: ~20

ao50 is sub-20 now, ao100 is close
I competed at [email protected] 1.1 and got an 18.20 pure sub-20 average, which is very good! I'll be trying to get the scrambles and doing walkthroughs of the solves, like the video I posted last week. There were two large mistakes, one incorrect tracing and one wrong 2GLL, so it could have been a PB ao5. Oh well, I'll do better next time 
I switched back to the normal color scheme because if it ain't broke, don't fix it.
I got a Switch so my practice time has dropped significantly 
I'll make a goal for this week: sub-20 ao100.






Spoiler: Week 10 (July 5-11, 2020)



Current average: ~20

Really not much happened last week, as I said, I got a Switch so I've been spending too much time playing video games lol
I think my goal for this week will be to do 50 solves each of megaminx and OH every day to keep my practice up
sub-20 ao100 soon?






Spoiler: Week 11 (July 12-18, 2020)




50 solves each of megaminx and OH turned out to be a completely unreasonable goal for me so I'll just try to do some of each with no particular amount of solves as a goal
I got a sub-20 ao100! So I am now officially sub-20! I also have a 19.18 ao50 so sub-19 is near 
I competed in [email protected] this week but there was no OH, unfortunately. I did get second in megaminx though so that's cool.
I think I want to start streaming on twitch soon... more updates to come 






Spoiler: Week 12 (July 19-25, 2020)




Steady improvement, shaved a few tenths off my PB ao100
I definitely feel comfortably sub-20, sub-19 even, but I still have really bad solves on occasion that drag down my big averages. I'll be trying to figure out why that is and working on fixing it
I started streaming on twitch! I did some megaminx and some YruRU solves, which is the plan for future streams for now. Stop by www.twitch.tv/cuberstache on Monday at 1 PM PDT to watch!






Spoiler: Week 13 (July 26th - August 1st, 2020)




Streaming Mondays at 1 PM PDT at www.twitch.tv/cuberstache!
I'm a bit late on updating this but I got some PB averages on stream! Including a sub-19 ao50! I'm basically sub-19, it's just a few really bad solves holding back my ao100. Soon!






Spoiler: Week 14 (August 2-8, 2020)




I now stream on both Monday and Friday at 1 PM Pacific Time, check it out at www.twitch.tv/cuberstache
I lowered my ao100 to 19.07, which is not sub-19 yet
I competed in [email protected] 1.4 and got a 17.23 OH average! The scrambles were pretty good and I got a great average!
I also got first in megaminx and second in kilominx so that was cool
sub-19 ao100 pls






Spoiler: Week 15 (August 9-15, 2020)




Got sub-19 ao100!! So I average 18 now
It's stable under 19 now and my best is already 18.59 so sub-18 soon???? I have a sub-18 ao25 already...
I think what really pushed me over was not getting many terrible solves, like over 23. Before, there were enough of those to bring my ao100 up pretty significantly, even if the majority of my times were sub-18.
I stream my OH practice on Mondays and Fridays 1-3 PM PDT at www.twitch.tv/cuberstache






Spoiler: Week 16 (August 16-23, 2020)




I had a really good session on Monday and dropped my ao12 to 16.88. If I keep this up, sub-18 ao50 should come soon.
Not much to update this week tbh
I stream my OH practice on Mondays and Fridays 1-3 PM PDT at www.twitch.tv/cuberstache






Spoiler: Week 17 (August 24-30, 2020)




Streaming Mondays and Fridays 1-3 PM PDT at www.twitch.tv/cuberstache
Sub-18 ao50! I've so quickly gone from sub-19 to sub-18, but I won't consider myself sub-18 until I get an ao100
I'm close already, 18.12 PB ao100, my current one is a bit worse though
I reconstructed my PB ao12 that I also got this week, check it out on the reconstruction thread
sub-18 ao100 soon!






Spoiler: Week 18 (August 31-September 6, 2020)




This was a slow week. I didn't practice much except on stream (www.twitch.tv/cuberstache) so I didn't really make any progress. I've just been focusing on other things






Spoiler: Week 19 (September 7-13, 2020)




I got a sub-18 ao100! So I now consider myself to be sub-18. Also, this is a faster ao100 than the person who created the method 

In addition, I got a PB for every other average; 5, 12, 25, 50, and 100!
I'll probably reconstruct the ao12 this week as it was on stream but that sounds like a lot of work :/
Still streaming on Mondays and Fridays from 1-3 PM PDT at www.twitch.tv/cuberstache!
I'm forcing DF to be bad during pEO extension a lot more now, which is cool. It really helps EO recognition






Spoiler: Week 20 (September 14-20, 2020)




My current ao100 isn't sub-18 anymore 
Not much to report this week, solves were meh and nothing interesting happened
Streaming on Mondays and Fridays from 1-3 PM PDT at www.twitch.tv/cuberstache!







2GLLs known: 84/84
Current global average: ~17
PB single: 10.95
PB ao5: 14.47
PB ao12: 16.31
PB ao50: 17.31
PB ao100: 17.41

So I haven't been practicing all that much recently. I probably won't update this every week anymore. I'm still using the method and I would still love to get sub-15 but I'm focusing on other things for a while.


----------



## ProStar (May 2, 2020)

Good luck! What's your CFOP OH average?


----------



## Cuberstache (May 3, 2020)

ProStar said:


> Good luck! What's your CFOP OH average?


About 17


----------



## mukerflap (May 3, 2020)

you could just use roux and get it way faster
what do you average with it 2h btw


----------



## Etotheipi (May 3, 2020)

mukerflap said:


> you could just use roux and get it way faster
> what do you average with it 2h btw


I don't think thats the point, they're testing the potential of YruRU, everyone knows Roux is good for OH already, if they wanted speed they'd try a proven method


----------



## Cuberstache (May 3, 2020)

mukerflap said:


> you could just use roux and get it way faster


I'm aware that you're against this method but I think it'll be a lot of fun to use an unusual method. I didn't care that much about OH but this new method has made it really fun.


Etotheipi said:


> I don't think thats the point, they're testing the potential of YruRU, everyone knows Roux is good for OH already, if he wanted speed they'd try a proven method


Exactly!


mukerflap said:


> what do you average with it 2h btw


About 20? I don't think it's a good 2H method at all so I haven't done many timed solves.


----------



## ProStar (May 3, 2020)

mukerflap said:


> you could just use roux and get it way faster
> what do you average with it 2h btw



No one knows for sure that Roux is faster than YruRU for OH, or CFOP or ZZ for that matter.


----------



## Cuberstache (May 3, 2020)

ProStar said:


> No one knows for sure that Roux is faster than YruRU for OH, or CFOP or ZZ for that matter.


Another good point - we can argue about the theoreticals of the method all we want, but until someone (me apparently) has put a lot of time and effort into improving with the method, we can't be certain about how good it is. I think it's at least close enough that I can be happy with sticking to YruRU for the foreseeable future.


----------



## GenTheThief (May 3, 2020)

shoot gotta practice to make sure that you don't get faster than me in OH

This is cool!
I didn't understand the original post for the method at all, but it looks neat and its even cooler that someone is going to give this a try. Best of luck.


----------



## Cuberstache (May 3, 2020)

GenTheThief said:


> I didn't understand the original post for the method at all, but it looks neat and its even cooler that someone is going to give this a try. Best of luck.


It takes a lot of effort to understand! The CP tracing is really difficult at first but it gets easier. The videos were a big help to me.


----------



## Devagio (May 10, 2020)

Can’t wait for your weekly update


----------



## mukerflap (May 10, 2020)

Can you record an ao5


----------



## Cuberstache (May 10, 2020)

Devagio said:


> Can’t wait for your weekly update


I live in the western U.S. You posted this message at 5:47 A.M. my time; you can't expect me to be awake then hahaha, be patient!


mukerflap said:


> Can you record an ao5


I will once I don't overinspect.


----------



## Cuberstache (May 11, 2020)

PB single on cam!!




Reconstruction:
B2 L U2 L2 D2 F' D2 F2 U2 L2 B' F2 L' U R D B F' L2

x' z // Inspection
B // CPLine
r' R U u' r R U' r' u2' // FB
r R' U R U' r' // EO
r U2' r // Stripe
R U' R U R2 U' R // Square
U2' R U' R' U2' R U' R' // F2L
// 2GLL skip

34 moves/12.67s = 2.68 TPS

My turning was worse than usual on this solve but it was insanely lucky.


----------



## Owen Morrison (May 11, 2020)

CuberStache said:


> PB single on cam!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow it is crazy how slow you were turning but you still got a great time. YruRU seems really good for OH.


----------



## Cuberstache (May 11, 2020)

Owen Morrison said:


> Wow it is crazy how slow you were turning but you still got a great time. YruRU seems really good for OH.


Mainly this solve was stupidly lucky, so don't take it as a good representation of the method. I'll be posting an ao5 soon that'll have more average solves. It is still really good for OH imo.


----------



## Owen Morrison (May 11, 2020)

How many algs do you need for 1LLL in YruRU? I assume it wouldn't be very many because EO and CP are already done.


----------



## fun at the joy (May 11, 2020)

Owen Morrison said:


> How many algs do you need for 1LLL in YruRU? I assume it wouldn't be very many because EO and CP are already done.


86 Algs (according to the wiki) (2GLL)


----------



## Cuberstache (May 11, 2020)

fun at the joy said:


> 86 Algs (according to the wiki) (2GLL)


It also says that "2GLL consists of the 85 cases (including solved)..."

I've been counting 84: 12 each of L, U, T, Pi, S, AS, plus 8 for H and 4 for O.


----------



## Devagio (May 11, 2020)

CuberStache said:


> PB single on cam!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That beats my OH PB single with the method (12.75); this is probably the fastest OH solve done with this method so far! Congratulations!


----------



## Etotheipi (May 11, 2020)

CuberStache said:


> It also says that "2GLL consists of the 85 cases (including solved)..."
> 
> I've been counting 84: 12 each of L, U, T, Pi, S, AS, plus 8 for H and 4 for O.


How many do you know?


----------



## WarriorCatCuber (May 11, 2020)

CuberStache said:


> It also says that "2GLL consists of the 85 cases (including solved)..."
> 
> I've been counting 84: 12 each of L, U, T, Pi, S, AS, plus 8 for H and 4 for O.


5 os. Solved, H, Ua, Ub and Z


----------



## Cuberstache (May 11, 2020)

Etotheipi said:


> How many do you know?


An up-to-date answer to this question will always be at the bottom of the original post. Within each week (at least until I learn them all) I'll have a counter of how many I know at the start of that week.


WarriorCatCuber said:


> 5 os. Solved, H, Ua, Ub and Z


Right, I haven't been counting solved, since I'm counting algs I need to learn.


----------



## abunickabhi (May 14, 2020)

I do not think that this method will overtake Roux OH. Roux OH is already very good, and much better than doing CFOP OH.


----------



## Owen Morrison (May 14, 2020)

abunickabhi said:


> I do not think that this method will overtake Roux OH. Roux OH is already very good, and much better than doing CFOP OH.


Not MUCH better, the top 2 people still use CFOP for OH. I do agree that it seems better than CFOP, but it isn't MUCH better.

I don't know which is better for OH, YruRU or Roux, I have a feeling that YruRU is a little better though.


----------



## mukerflap (May 14, 2020)

Owen Morrison said:


> Not MUCH better, the top 2 people still use CFOP for OH. I do agree that it seems better than CFOP, but it isn't MUCH better.
> 
> I don't know which is better for OH, YruRU or Roux, I have a feeling that YruRU is a little better though.


Kian has sub 8.7 ao1000 no eidos roux is best OH


----------



## Owen Morrison (May 14, 2020)

mukerflap said:


> Kian has sub 8.7 ao1000 no eidos roux is best OH


Why has he not even gotten a sub 9.5 official average then? It seems really suspicious, if he could prove that he averages sub 9 I would believe that Roux is better than CFOP for OH.


----------



## Devagio (May 14, 2020)

Owen Morrison said:


> Why has he not even gotten a sub 9.5 official average then? It seems really suspicious, if he could prove that he averages sub 9 I would believe that Roux is better than CFOP for OH.


Nerves are a big thing in such short events, plus I’m not sure if he competes as often as top cubers.
Pretty sure that nobody at such a high level would share fake times, especially if they’re the torch-bearers for a particular style of solving.


----------



## mukerflap (May 14, 2020)

Owen Morrison said:


> Why has he not even gotten a sub 9.5 official average then? It seems really suspicious, if he could prove that he averages sub 9 I would believe that Roux is better than CFOP for OH.






yt UWR by almost a whole second


----------



## Owen Morrison (May 14, 2020)

mukerflap said:


> yt UWR by almost a whole second


Yeah you're right, he gets destroyed by nerves.


----------



## Sub1Hour (May 14, 2020)

B U2 B' D2 F L2 F' D2 B' L2 U2 F2 L' D F R2 D L B R2

2 Move EP line.


----------



## Cuberstache (May 14, 2020)

Sub1Hour said:


> B U2 B' D2 F L2 F' D2 B' L2 U2 F2 L' D F R2 D L B R2
> 
> 2 Move EP line.


If you mean CPLine, where is it? I could only find a 3-mover.


----------



## Sub1Hour (May 15, 2020)

CuberStache said:


> If you mean CPLine, where is it? I could only find a 3-mover.


Yeah you are right, I thought it was D R but there was a adj swap.


----------



## Devagio (May 17, 2020)

In what kind of scrambles is your inspection time sup-15?


----------



## Cuberstache (May 17, 2020)

Devagio said:


> In what kind of scrambles is your inspection time sup-15?


If the corners are two moves away, or just certain circlets I'm not familiar enough with yet.


----------



## Devagio (May 18, 2020)

CuberStache said:


> If the corners are two moves away, or just certain circlets I'm not familiar enough with yet.


Well when the corners are unsolved, instead of tracing the solution, you could use the set-up to F or F’. Though slightly inefficient, I think it’s worth it because of the amount of inspection time it saves. I’ve completely switched to that for 2 movers and 3 movers.


----------



## Cuberstache (May 26, 2020)

PB ao5 (20.15) and ao12 (21.15):







Spoiler: Reconstructions






Spoiler: 1



F' D L2 B' L2 F' U' B' L R2 U' L2 F2 U B2 L2 U L2 U2 L2 F2

z // Inspection
R' U' F u' R S2' // CPLine
r R u' r' R' U2' // Setup
u R' u U' r // pEO + FB
r2 U' R U' R r' U r // EO
U' R2 U' r2 // BF
U' R2 U2' R' U R U R' U R U' R' U R // Square
U R U' R' U' R U R' // F2L
R' U2' R2 U2 R2 U' R2 U' R2 U R U // 2GLL

63 STM (Mostly so high because of the unlucky first F2L case)
63 moves/22.17s = 2.84 TPS





Spoiler: 2



U2 R2 D R2 B2 L2 U' B2 U' F2 B' D2 F U R F' L U' L2 R

z // Inspection
U2 R' U R' U' F S2' // CPLine
r U2' R' u' R2 // Setup
U R' u2' U' r // pEO + FB
U2' R2 r U' r' // EO
R2 U' r U2' r' U2' r2 // BF
U2' R2 U' R U' R' U' R U' R' U R U' R' // Square
R' U R U2' R' U R // F2L
U' R U2' R2 U' R2 U' R' U R' U' R U R' U R // 2GLL

66 STM, the same bad F2L case gave me a high movecount here too lol. Bad BF as well; I should have done r U r' to end EO.
66 moves/23.03s = 2.87 TPS





Spoiler: 3



L' F2 L2 F2 D2 L' U2 L' B2 F2 U2 B2 D L2 B L U B' F2 D2 F'

y2 // Inspection
F D z' S2' // CPLine
r r U' r' R U u' r2 R U2' // Setup
u R' u r // pEO + FB
U' r U' R' U r // EO
R2 U' r U2' r // BF
U R2 // Wait
r' R U' R' U r // Fix EO
U' R U R' // Square
U' R' U R U2' R' U R // F2L
U2' R' U' U2 R U2' R' U' R U2' R' U' R U2' R' U2' R U // 2GLL

66 STM, obviously screwed up EO pretty badly and a long 2GLL
66 moves/23.21s = 2.84 TPS





Spoiler: 4



L F D L F R U2 B' R2 D2 R2 D2 F R2 U2 B2 D2 U R'

z' // Inspection
R2 U R' F U S2' // CPLine
r U' R' u' U // Setup
u' R u' U2' r // pEO + FB
R U' r' U' R2 U r' // EO
U R2 U' r2 // BF
R2 U2' R U R // F2L :O
U' U R U R2 U' R2 U R R' U' R2 U R // RIP

48 STM if I did 2GLL correctly, really lucky F2L





Spoiler: 5



L R2 B' R2 U2 B R2 F U2 F R2 F' U L' U' B2 U2 L R' D

y' // Inspection
R U2' F // CPLine
u' r U' R2 // Setup
U2' R' u2' r // pEO + FB
R' U R U' r' U' r2 U r // EO
R U r2 // BF
U R2 U' R U2' R' U R U' R' // Square
U2' R' U' R // F2L
U' R' U' R U' R' U2' R2 U R' U R U2' R' U // 2GLL

52 STM, lucky on almost every step
52 moves/15.01s = 3.46 TPS





Spoiler: 6



U B' F2 U' F2 L2 U2 L2 D' L2 D' F R2 F2 L' R' F U

y2 // Inspection
U' R' F x R U R U' x' U' S' // CPLine
r u2' R u R // Setup
U' R' u2' U r // pEO + FB
r U2' r' U2' r U' r' // EO
R U' r U2' r' U2' r2 // BF
U' R U R U2' R' U2' R U' R' // Square
U R' U2' R U R' U' R // F2L
U' R U R' U' R' U R U R U' R' U R' U R U2' R' U' R U // 2GLL

72 STM lol, terrible CPLine and really long 2GLL
72 moves/21.09s = 3.41 TPS





Spoiler: 7



D2 R' F2 U R' D' F' U2 L' U2 D2 B' L2 F' U2 F R2 B' U2 F2 R2

z2 y // Inspection
R U R2 F' // CPLine
R' u' R u2' r' R' U'// Setup
u' R u' U r // pEO + FB
U R2 r U' r // EO
R U R' U r2 // BF
U' R U2' R U R U2' R' U2' R U' R' // Square
U' R' U R U' R' U R // F2L
U' R U2' R' U' R U' R' R U' R U R U R U' R' U' R2 // 2GLL

65 STM with 2-look 2GLL
65 moves/18.74s = 3.47 TPS





Spoiler: 8



B2 R B' L' F' L' F' U' B' L2 U' B2 U L2 U2 D R2 U' B2

y2 // Inspection
D R f' z' // CPLine
r2 u2 U' r R // Setup
U R u2' U2' r // pEO + FB
R' U R U' r' U' r2 U r // EO
U' R U' r2 // BF
U' R2 R U' R' U' R' U' R2 // Square
U R' U2' R U' R' // F2L
U2' U U' U2' R U2' R' U' R U R' U' R U' R' // 2GLL

56 STM with five wasted moves
56 moves/20.91s = 2.68 TPS





Spoiler: 9



F2 L' D2 L' D2 B2 D2 R2 D2 U2 B2 R' B D L D U' L B2 L2 U2

z' y' // Inspection
U2' R' S2' U' F' // CPLine
r U R' u R' u2' r' R' U // Setup
u R' u r // pEO + FB
R U2' r' U' r2 U' r' // EO
r' U2' r2 U2' r // BF
U R2 U2' R' U R2 U' R2' // Square
U R U' R' U' R // F2L
U2' R U2' R' U' R U' R' U R U' R U R U R U' R' U' R2 // 2GLL

64 STM, poorly executed FB and 2-look 2GLL
64 moves/20.79s = 3.08 TPS





Spoiler: 10



R2 U2 L2 R2 U2 F U2 F2 R2 F U' B' R2 B L' F U B' F' D

z x // Inspection
R2 U' R y u' R U2' S' // CPLine
U R u r' // Setup
U' R' R U r U' R2 U' u' R u' r2 // pEO + FB
U R2 r U' r' // EO
R' U r2 // BF
U' R2 U R' U' R U2' R' U R // Square
U2' R U' R' U R U' R' // F2L
U R U' R2 U' R U' R' U2' R' U2' R' U' R U' R2 U2' // 2GLL

66 STM, got the bad case for pEO and messed it up pretty badly.
66 moves/22.74s = 2.90 TPS





Spoiler: 11



L2 B2 R2 F L2 F D2 U2 F R2 F' U L2 R' B U B R B' L

x' y // Inspection
U2' F' r' U' S' // CPLine
r u2' U u' R u R // Setup
u' R u' U2' r // pEO + FB
U r U R U' r // EO
U' R2 U r2 // BF
R U' R' U R U' R U R' // Square
U2' R' U2' R U' R' U R // F2L
U' R U2' R' U' R U' R' U' R' U' R U' R' U2' R U2' // 2GLL

61 STM, the 2-gen part was pretty long
61 moves/19.73s = 3.09 TPS





Spoiler: 12



L' U2 F2 D2 R' D2 U2 R D2 L F2 B D' L R D2 B' F R' U'

z2 // Inspection
R F' d2 z' U S' // CPLine
R' u2' U2' r' R2 // Setup
u' R u' U' r // pEO + FB
r' U' R U r // EO
R' U r2 // BF
U' R U' R' U R U' R' // Square
U R' U' R // F2L
U' U2' R' U' R U' R U2' R2 U' R2 U' R2 U R U // 2GLL

51 STM, pretty nice overall
51 moves/19.08s = 2.67 TPS





@mukerflap You asked for a recorded ao5, I did better than that 
@Devagio Any feedback on my solves would be much appreciated
I also got a 20.18 ao5 with a counting +2 from inspection, 19.70 without 

EDIT: Beat the ao5 and ao12 already lol, check the first post for new PBs


----------



## Owen Morrison (May 26, 2020)

CuberStache said:


> If the corners are two moves away, or just certain circlets I'm not familiar enough with yet.


What are these circlets you are talking about?


----------



## Cuberstache (May 26, 2020)

Owen Morrison said:


> What are these circlets you are talking about?











Roux-breaker? The YruRU method


I checked out the 2GR system in depth, and I do not agree here. The many steps in the system and the lack of flexibility make it take longer to inspect, and relatively inefficient for CP-line. The system was developed to combine with EO-pair, which it does brilliantly. But as stand-alone for...




www.speedsolving.com












Roux-breaker? The YruRU method


@Devagio don't be discouraged by the negativity around you, remember that each and every creative venture throughout the history of mankind have gone through what you and your ideas are going through now. go ahead with what you are doing and know that there are also those of us who support new...




www.speedsolving.com




Basically, tracing different corners instead of mentally swapping them


----------



## Devagio (May 26, 2020)

CuberStache said:


> PB ao5 (20.15) and ao12 (21.15):
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Beautiful!
Your EO recognition and execution are great, and those F2Ls are so satisfying!
I know you’re still learning 2GLLs so you’re already actively working on this, but just mentioning that better 2GLL recognition can easily shave more than a second off your average.
Apart from that your biggest weakness seems to be the pEO extension. I’m not quite sure how to improve there because I’m struggling with that myself. As far as I could make out, you average over 5 seconds for this step, that can certainly come down. Perhaps influence during CP-line and some slow solves to understand setups better are two things to start with.
Your EO and EO to BF transition will improve drastically on their own, don’t worry about it too much. Your CP line solutions are usually decent, I don’t think that needs any immediate improvement.


----------



## Cuberstache (Jun 20, 2020)

Got a bunch of PBs (see first post), most notably: an 11.73 single!! This beats my previous YruRU PB single by almost a second and gets close to beating my CFOP PB (11.15). It was a handscramble so unfortunately no reconstruction, but like my last PB, it was a 2GLL skip with no AUF


----------



## Devagio (Jul 5, 2020)

Been following your updates weekly; congratulations on the progress and PBs!
You’ve been using this for over two months now (plus you’re quite fast) you sure would have analysed yourself and your solves. Any general observations that you are/will be working on beyond the weekly goals you’ve been setting?

Also


CuberStache said:


> This beast



interesting XD


----------



## Cuberstache (Jul 5, 2020)

Devagio said:


> Been following your updates weekly; congratulations on the progress and PBs!
> You’ve been using this for over two months now (plus you’re quite fast) you sure would have analysed yourself and your solves. Any general observations that you are/will be working on beyond the weekly goals you’ve been setting?


Thanks! I think pEO extension is the place where I can improve the most since it's so different from other methods. I think most importantly, realizing when DB is already solved without me having to do anything.


----------



## Devagio (Aug 5, 2020)

Hey! Congratulations on finally getting that sub-19 ao100! 
I checked out the stream later; the funny part is if you remove like 5 solves you blundered, you probably averaged sub-18 in the session 
Great job on the progress!


----------



## Cuberstache (Aug 5, 2020)

Devagio said:


> the funny part is if you remove like 5 solves you blundered, you probably averaged sub-18 in the session


Exactly, I've noticed this before and it's why it took me so long to get sub-19. I should really study those solves to see what went wrong and address it because solves like that are ruining my global average.


----------



## trangium (Aug 6, 2020)

CuberStache said:


> Exactly, I've noticed this before and it's why it took me so long to get sub-19. I should really study those solves to see what went wrong and address it because solves like that are ruining my global average.


Great job on the sub-19 ao100! I saw a BrodyTheCuber video where one of the tips was if you got a solve that was above a certain cutoff (say 22 seconds), you have to do a certain amount of push-ups based on how many seconds you went over the cutoff, or another exercise that you don't like. Of course, you should also look at the recording of that solve to see where you need to practice more.


----------



## Cuberstache (Aug 6, 2020)

trangium said:


> Great job on the sub-19 ao100! I saw a BrodyTheCuber video where one of the tips was if you got a solve that was above a certain cutoff (say 22 seconds), you have to do a certain amount of push-ups based on how many seconds you went over the cutoff, or another exercise that you don't like. Of course, you should also look at the recording of that solve to see where you need to practice more.


Haha, thanks, maybe I'll try that.


----------



## zzcuberman (Aug 7, 2020)

So what is the skip chance for LL with this method? 72 2glls is it 1/73? Lol im sure im way off because of symmetry


----------



## Username: Username: (Aug 7, 2020)

zzcuberman said:


> So what is the skip chance for LL with this method? 72 2glls is it 1/73? Lol im sure im way off because of symmetry


Just combine EP skip + CO skip.


----------



## Devagio (Aug 7, 2020)

zzcuberman said:


> So what is the skip chance for LL with this method? 72 2glls is it 1/73? Lol im sure im way off because of symmetry


It’s like once in 324 afaik. Though some quick and obvious WV and SV brings is to about once in 100 practically speaking.


----------



## zzcuberman (Aug 7, 2020)

Devagio said:


> It’s like once in 324 afaik. Though some quick and obvious WV and SV brings is to about once in 100 practically speaking.


Is summer variation any good for 1 handed? 2 handed its kinda bad


----------



## brododragon (Aug 7, 2020)

CuberStache said:


> It was a handscramble


Doesn't that make it invalid?


----------



## Cuberstache (Aug 7, 2020)

brododragon said:


> Doesn't that make it invalid?


In my opinion, no. I scrambled thoroughly and without forcing good cases or avoiding bad ones. To me, it's just as valid as a random-state scramble. If you don't believe it, fine, I have a solve on video with a computer-generated scramble that's less than a second slower, so it doesn't matter that much.


----------



## Devagio (Aug 8, 2020)

zzcuberman said:


> Is summer variation any good for 1 handed? 2 handed its kinda bad


It’s most likely bad. But some cases like R U’ R’ U’ R U’ R’ and R U2 R’ U R U2 R’ are really quick to recognise in OH, and execute both in OH and TH.
These two are the only ones I use apart from the standard insert.


----------



## brododragon (Aug 8, 2020)

CuberStache said:


> In my opinion, no. I scrambled thoroughly and without forcing good cases or avoiding bad ones. To me, it's just as valid as a random-state scramble. If you don't believe it, fine, I have a solve on video with a computer-generated scramble that's less than a second slower, so it doesn't matter that much.


Ok, I was just wondering. Quantity makes up for quality.


----------



## ProStar (Dec 1, 2020)

You still doing this?


----------



## Nir1213 (Dec 1, 2020)

ProStar said:


> You still doing this?


idk but i hope he got his goal.
funny i didnt know he had a quest thread.


----------



## Swamp347 (Dec 2, 2020)

What’s YruRu


----------



## DNF_Cuber (Dec 2, 2020)

Swamp347 said:


> What’s YruRu











Roux-breaker? The YruRU method


Inspecting CP in inspection allows us to solve the entire cube 2-gen. Many cubers, notably Jayden and Bhargav are particularly excited by this idea; and this can potentially beat Roux for One-handed solving. If you find it game-changing, or otherwise, let me know. I'll be putting this up along...




www.speedsolving.com


----------



## Cuberstache (Dec 2, 2020)

ProStar said:


> You still doing this?


I'm not updating it every week anymore because I forgot several weeks in a row and there wasn't much to update anyway. I'm still using YruRU as my main method and trying to improve though.


----------

